# feel like the best years are behind me...



## modiza (Jul 5, 2013)

so for about a year now i've been pretty much constantly miserable. I used to have a good group of friends but they seemed to just ditch me (better things to do than talking to me: parties, girlfriends etc.). I find it hard to talk to new people so i don't really have any friends atm. my parents don't give a f***, I'm still at school and i see everyone else having fun together and i just feel like the best years are behind me already. I go to college/university next year and i know things will probably get worse for me. Education, job, death. I feel like that's my future. Sorry for being all depressing but i had to just write it out somewhere.


----------



## Benjo (Oct 21, 2011)

come back when you reach the mid 20s and see if you are in the same situation, then you are allowed to complain... -.- you have plenty of the "good" years in front of you


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

College is a great opportunity to get a fresh start. There will be new people and many of them will be looking for new friends and new experiences. 

Don't count out high school friends yet, though... there may be other people feeling similarly who could use an understanding friend.


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

I have moved here in UK 2 years ago. Since then, I never had any close friends nor girlfriends. I have been quite alright with it. I didn't go to school here that's why I didn't meet any friends. I'm still hoping that good things will soon happen. I was your age when I moved here. I'm sure you'll find friends because of college. If you feel lonely. Feel free to PM me. Have a good day!


----------



## Kaisser (Jun 15, 2013)

I feel like you, man. I've just finished school and this september i start in collegue. I feel like i wasted my whole childhood and my teenages so far. Ill give the collegue a chance. If i also lose that, well, i dont think ill survive that


----------



## izde4d (Jul 14, 2013)

*I totally empathize with you*

I start college this fall and really want to start over. I missed out a lot in high school and I wish I would've been invited to the parties and get-togethers I always heard people talking about. I'm commuting to school and I know it will be really hard to make friends, but i will try my best to get myself invited to outings and get involved. With the help of alcohol, I think I can lose some of this debilitating "self-awareness" and just let loose. 
I'm used to doing things on my own, I don't even remember the last time I saw a movie with someone else. I really want to do things and have fun, but I have no one to do them with. I have no friends 
If I can make a few good acquaintances in college, even if I'll end up mostly tagging along, I'll be really happy.


----------



## OldPine (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey, university could be your shot at an absolutely new life!  Don't think about how sad you are now, think how happy you'll be then! All these new people, equally scared about the future as you are... You can be anyone you like!
If you'd like to talk, just PM me. I start university next year as well (hopefully ) and freak out occasionally.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I feel like the best years of my life were wasted, yet moping about it won't let me experience what few happy years I have left available to me. Always look toward the future, avoid dwelling on the past.


----------

